# What do you think of the rumors that DVC is going to downgrade resale even more?



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 12, 2012)

Mouseowners and disboards are talking about this quite a bit, and of course I am enjoying the controversy!  :rofl:

So we bought DVC points after the first and only downgrade of benefits, because the benefits we lost didn't affect me, and I was able to get our OKW points super cheap. 

The newest rumor from a salesman (big surprise there) is that Disney is going to let future resale buyers book into their home resort.  

This is the same thing you hear from the sleazy Wyndham salespeople.  But here it is Disney.  If it's not true, I think the salesman should go looking for a new job because he should be fired.  If he is spilling the beans before the announcement, then shame on him for trying to get a sale that way.  

Why not just say, "Hey, you buy these points from us today, and you get to go to any resort, but if you resell your points, the new buyer will only be able to book into the resort on the deed.  So basically your points are devalued more than the last brand new minivan you drove off the lot."  

You never hear that in a sales room.  

Resale value is important to me, and they will devalue my cheap points even more with this move.  I am not happy, but Mouseowners are acting as if this is not going to affect them.  Wanna bet?


----------



## heathpack (Dec 12, 2012)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Mouseowners and disboards are talking about this quite a bit, and of course I am enjoying the controversy!  :rofl:
> 
> So we bought DVC points after the first and only downgrade of benefits, because the benefits we lost didn't affect me, and I was able to get our OKW points super cheap.
> 
> ...



Hmm, maybe I should hurry up and sell my HHI points.  But I still kind of want to go there some day.  Our 25 point HHI contract isn't worth much, so at least we don't have too much to lose.  

OTOH, it just so happens that an Aulani low season studio is 25 points per night, or a 3 day stay every 3rd year.  Makes a nice 10-day trip when added on to a one week timeshare stay elsewhere.  Hanging onto those points wouldn't be so terrible.

You know, a change like this might decrease resale value but maybe increase rental value.  If you keep your points even after you want/need them, you can probably book into any resort whereas newer resale owners can only book into home resorts.  So maybe current resale owners and current/future direct owners will have a booking advantage for obtaining weeks to rent?  Of course renting will then be the next thing that gets restricted, lol.

H


----------



## bogey21 (Dec 12, 2012)

I just hate how easy it is for the "chains" to change the rules.  This is exactly why I bailed from one of them years ago.

George


----------



## bnoble (Dec 13, 2012)

> is that Disney is going to let future resale buyers book into their home resort.


I don't think this is possible without major surgery to the condo documents.  As I understand it, membership in the Club is a property of Home Resort, not the contract.  This is Dean's take and he knows the legalities better than most.

Cindy, you know better than to spend time worrying about salesman rumors.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Dec 13, 2012)

bnoble said:


> I don't think this is possible without major surgery to the condo documents.  As I understand it, membership in the Club is a property of Home Resort, not the contract.  This is Dean's take and he knows the legalities better than most.
> 
> Cindy, you know better than to spend time worrying about salesman rumors.



And reading the at least 2 double digit page threads on the DIS boards. 

I agree with Brian, if you read anything read Dean's posts.


----------



## chriskre (Dec 13, 2012)

Even if they did decide to downgrade you will be grandfathered in so don't worry you are fine. 

Sad to say this is the one timeshare I bought direct so I pay no mind to the resale chatter but do know that Disney grandfathered all the then owners into the "perks "


----------



## heathpack (Dec 13, 2012)

chriskre said:


> Even if they did decide to downgrade you will be grandfathered in so don't worry you are fine.
> 
> Sad to say this is the one timeshare I bought direct so I pay no mind to the resale chatter but do know that Disney grandfathered all the then owners into the "perks "



I believe the concern is not what will happen during ownership, but what this rumored move would do to resale value when it came time to sell.  Of course, we all run our numbers assuming resale value will be zero when we are done wanting to own DVC, but it would be nice to be wrong.

I have basically accepted the concept that developers and exchange companies are out to maximize their own profits.  I am out to maximize my own value.  It is a game we both play.  I try to get as much as I can out of them, they try the same with me.  I exploit every loophole I can find. They race to shut the loopholes and change the rules.  I no longer get too agitated about any of it.  What will be will be.

H


----------



## chriskre (Dec 13, 2012)

Well these are not investments.  
I don't care if I recoup my money or not.  
This was a selfish purchase for me strictly to provide me pleasure and enjoyment for my lifetime.   

Finding out how valuable my points could be with rentals and residual value was an unexpected plus.   
If it is there great. If not that is okay too.


----------



## rsackett (Dec 13, 2012)

chriskre said:


> Well these are not investments.
> I don't care if I recoup my money or not.




I have heard this a lot on TUG.  I agree with the first statement.  I do not share the second though.  If such a move takes place it is a conscious decision by the management company (DVC) to take money out of your asset and transfer it to theirs.

I understand that timeshares are not investments, but they are assets or liabilities.  And a move like this hurts owners.

This move does not hurt re-sale buyers.  Some will decide that they need to be able to reserve at all resorts, they will pay more and buy from DVC.  Others will buy at a new lower price level and be happy that they saved money.

The real looser are the owners of DVC who need to sell.

Ray


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 13, 2012)

> Cindy, you know better than to spend time worrying about salesman rumors.


I know, Brian, and I understand when Wyndham says it, it's absolutely not going to happen, because those salespeople are pure sleaze.  But for Disney salesmen to say it, especially if it's not at all true, that's just like the rest. That salesman/ saleswoman should be fired, if this is a line he/ she is using to sell.    

To me, Disney is supposed to above all that.  There are no $ incentives to tour Disney, and it's always been laid back.  "If you don't want it, no big deal because I will sell someone else today, and we don't hard-sell the product," is basically what our salesman, Mario, said to us.  

Now they have staff who are pushing for sales?  So un-Disney.  I love Disney and was planning to buy more points this next year.  Not now, because I won't pay their high prices, when I can get the same thing so much cheaper.  But I won't buy with the knowledge that my points won't be able to book a few nights anywhere.  And what about buying at Beach Club and having no nights available, because the retail buyers took them all before you planned your trip?  It's just wrong.  

Now I can see Disney giving resales the ability to book other resorts at 5 or 6 months, instead of the current seven, just to give others a chance at Aulani and GCV.  That's just an example.


----------



## chriskre (Dec 16, 2012)

rsackett said:


> I have heard this a lot on TUG.  I agree with the first statement.  I do not share the second though.  If such a move takes place it is a conscious decision by the management company (DVC) to take money out of your asset and transfer it to theirs.
> 
> I understand that timeshares are not investments, but they are assets or liabilities.  And a move like this hurts owners.
> 
> ...



Well it can still be an asset without having any resale value by renting your points for a profit.  So far Disney has been kind to points renters and brokers.  Will they continue?  Who knows?  

Disney is a right to use so buying into Disney is a little different than other timeshares.  

I doubt there is much validity in what this sales person told Cindy because Disney is known for taking the high road and surprisingly because of this they seem to be quite successful at selling direct to buyers who initially bought resale.  Those small add-ons are still quite profitable for Disney so I don't see them making enemies of any owner.


----------

